
Make Your Customers Swoon Over You - dwynings
http://startupi.st/7-ways-to-make-your-customers-swoon-over-you/
======
joelhaus
Was too distracted by this message to read the rest of the article:

 _Do you mind if I ask a favor? If (and only if) you like this article, could
you please upvote it on HN?_

Is the author misreading HN culture or is it a clever marketing tactic?

IMHO, this wouldn't be a bother if an article really shined, but after a super
quick skim, it just seemed like a bunch of regurgitated ideas (good ideas, but
nothing profound). That said, out of guilt from this comment, I just upvoted.

P.S. If you liked this comment (and only if), could you please upvote?

